# Indiana Jones 4 DVD boxed set for $34.99...



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

... and of all the places to have it at this price, can you believe it's ECKERD DRUGS ?

Their sale flyer this week is quite clear on the pricing. The pictured set is the :barf: full-screen version but there is no accompanying text limiting it to :barf: full-screen only. If your local Eckerd doesn't have any :joy: widescreen copies, go to Walmart or someplace and pricematch it (and dare them to pay attention to the :barf: full-screen pic in the ad).

Happy shopping !


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the tip! Will give it shot tomorrow at Best Buy and let you know what happens.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I saw that exclusively at Best Buy, you get a 5th DVD free, when you buy boxed set.


> ...a Best Buy Exclusive 5th DVD Raiders Of The Lost Ark Classic featurette. This disc has rarely seen footagte and excusive scenes featuring the cast and crew of this beloved film. While supplies last. Minimum 250 per store. No rainchecks.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What was the price at Best Buy?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

You know where I'm headed after accounting class.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, I tried to get that price today at Best Buy but they wouldn't give it to me. Best Buy claimed that the box set at Eckherd is a 3 disc full screen set. The one at Best Buy is a 4 disc with a special bonus disc included that is only sold at Best Buy making it a 5 disc set.

I don't know if they were telling me the truth but it didn't matter because I didn't have time to run to Eckherd to find out. Besides, I wanted to make sure I got the widescreen version.

I did manage to price match the Battlestar Galactica box set though. Circuit City had it for $79. Best Buy - $89


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Chris, 

What is the price at Best Buy and Do you think the extra 5th disk is worth it?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

WeeJavaDude said:


> Chris,
> 
> What is the price at Best Buy and Do you think the extra 5th disk is worth it?


Pretty sure it's $44.99.
Costco is $42.99


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, the fifth disk is a 10 minute featurette behind the scenes of _Raiders Of The Lost Ark_ (yes, they kept the original title intact on screen.) The film shows it's age through on this disc.

I've only taken peeks at the other three films. Very good-excellent quality, expecially since this film is about 22 years old. It was worth the wait.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Mark Holtz said:


> I've only taken peeks at the other three films. Very good-excellent quality, expecially since this film is about 22 years old. It was worth the wait.


Yes, the films look great! You know what's really cool is they cleaned some things up. For example, when Indy falls into the Well of Souls, you don't see the reflection of the cobra on the glass that was placed there to protect Harrison Ford. Also, when the giant stone ball rolls after Indy, the support beam that guided the ball is gone. From what I understand 14 minor fixes were made to all three films.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Well, I tried to get that price today at Best Buy but they wouldn't give it to me. Best Buy claimed that the box set at Eckherd is a 3 disc full screen set. The one at Best Buy is a 4 disc with a special bonus disc included that is only sold at Best Buy making it a 5 disc set.
> 
> I don't know if they were telling me the truth but it didn't matter because I didn't have time to run to Eckherd to find out. Besides, I wanted to make sure I got the widescreen version.


Best Buy lied to you. Both the :joy: widescreen and :barf: fullscreen sets contain 4 discs AFAIK.

BB gave themselves an out by packing that (worthless) 5th disc with it, as they can claim that it's not the same as Eckerd's so they won't have to PM. Clever SOB's eh ?


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I got mine today at Best Buy, $44.99, not bad price at all. Since we don't have Eckerds here, and I'd much rather just go to one store and buy it, and getting a 5 disk, even at only 10 minutes, is better than no 5th disk at all, I just went to Best Buy. They had the widescreen version facing the front of the store, I almost had to laugh, when I saw a guy walk around to the back of the display, to find himself a full screen version. Btw, has anyone noticed on the back of the widescreen version, it says "This film is presented in "widescreen" format. The black bars on the top and bottom are normal." LMAO, does anyone really not know that, certainly anyone who owns a DVD player should know that.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

You would be surprised, IndyMichael, at how much people complain about the black bars and not knowing WHY they are there.

I was at Target today, and noticed they had West Side Story on sale for $10.... in Pan & Scan Format.

www.widescreen.org


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I dropped by Best Buy during Lunch.. All they had was a bunch of Full Screen versions. About 50 or so. I think they anticipated too much demand for the full screen.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Indiana Jones - Full Screen and Widescreen - in the local WallyWorld for $40.85. (And it would cost $3.35 in gas round trip to get to the nearest Best Buy to me.) Didn't check Meijer or Target here ... The price was acceptable, and sometimes driving around costs more than "paying too much".

BTW: My wife prefers full screen as she doesn't like the black bars making the screen look smaller. I bought a bigger TV (27 instead of 20) and now she doesn't mind the bars as much.

*I* like having widescreen when running captioning. The captions often appear only in the bottom bar and don't block the action....

JL


----------



## BobCA (Sep 3, 2002)

Does anyone know the aspect ratio on the Indiana Jones WS DVDs? I checked several DVD web sites and it is simply listed as "widescreen" . I am wondering if the aspect ratio is 1:85 , 2:35, or 2:55?

Thanks


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

They are all 2.35:1.


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

I paid 50.51 for this set and all I can say is that I'm more than pleased.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Why not just one widescreen size? We much prefer the taller widescreen, over the shorter one.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

www.widescreen.org


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

For those who missed out last week, Eckerd's has this set on sale at the same price again this week 

Don't let this opportunity pass you by. Walmart gladly price-matched Eckerd's for me last week, and I just stuck it in layaway so I'd get something for Christmas I KNOW I'll like


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Be careful though. I was in Eckerd the other day and all they had were full screen box sets.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Be careful though. I was in Eckerd the other day and all they had were full screen box sets.


Yes, be careful - don't go to Eckerd's at all. Pricematch it at Walmart. THAT'S the key


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

So, I saw the first movie and all I can say is "WOW!!!"

They did an excellent job restoring it and the movie is just as powerful and exciting as I remember.

The sound in the jungle scene really showed off the 6.1 setup.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*ARKD TVfan said*: _"I paid 50.51 for this set and all I can say is that I'm more than pleased._

So is the store!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Temple of Doom was a good workout for my new sub.....

Excited for Last Crusade now......


----------

